# UKC champion, working on AKC title



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Here is Adam, our new UKC champion, getting him ready for AKC.
[URL=http://s458.photobucket.com/user/kathyesio/media/AdamsUKCCH_zpsbbb83ce2.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Congrats! Very handsome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations from New Jersey, too! :whoo: And best of luck going forward in AKC!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations Kathy! He is a hunky dude! Best of luck in the AKC ring!!


----------



## Shiloh (Sep 7, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

congrats! He is handsome. I love his feet


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations! Best of luck in the AKC ring, but I doubt he'll need much luck. He looks terrific.


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

What a beautiful & handsome fellow he is. Congrats!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Love your handsome boys!


Is Chelsea showing him or are you?


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Nola, the plan is for me to show him, he is one wild child. Very happy, loves people, very, very funny. We are working in UKC to get his head on straight. He's only 15 months old and full of silly.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He is the exact same age as Jazz!  Jazzy is silly, too. I put him in the 12-18 months class in AKC. A little silly doesn't seem to be penalized because the judges know he is young. Yah, it is harder to win points from that class, but your guy has a very elegant body. Some judges really go for that.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Congratulations! He is stunning. Good luck going forward.


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

"Outwest; He is the exact same age as Jazz!  Jazzy is silly, too. I put him in the 12-18 months class in AKC. A little silly doesn't seem to be penalized because the judges know he is young. Yah, it is harder to win points from that class, but your guy has a very elegant body. Some judges really go for that. " 

Adam is physically ready for Open class, he is more then a little silly, if he were a Lipizzaner stallion he would be a super star. Only poodle I know that can run full speed in front of me backwards. Yup, this is true. Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

ROFL
I can picture it now! Hey, poodles are supposed to be happy, right?


----------



## JET5498 (Apr 22, 2015)

Very nice, I have a miniature poodle he just got UKC show champion July 25th 2015. We need a 3 point major to finish AKC, congratulations on your UKC Title and best of luck in AKC if you show on east coast we might run into each other. Once again congrats on your win best of luck to both of you. ♡


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations. Who are Adam's parents?


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Charmed said:


> Congratulations. Who are Adam's parents?


 Here is a link for his pedigree 
http://poodledata.org/pedigree.asp?ID=426054


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Wow, there are some real heavyweights in his pedigree. I remember when I used to get Poodle Review; there was an issue with a beautiful picture of King's Champagne Taste backlit by the sun. He absolutely glowed. I didn't even own a poodle at the time, but I knew that some day...


----------

